

Ask HN: Do affiliated sex ad sites really generate income? - anon_question

a throw-away account.<p>Do sex advertisement sites where they are affiliated with other major sex based sites really generate worth-while income?<p>Like Hooker.com or sex.com, etc These sites have no content, just ads and links to other sites.<p>Does anyone have any experience? I own a few suggestive domain names and was considering the best way to make a few hundred a month so I can afford to work on my REAL dreams...
======
david_shaw
Although this admittedly isn't my specialty, I would imagine that they only
generate worthwhile income if they have a fairly significant amount of
traffic. Ergo, it's not as simple as "put ads on this domain name and wait for
profit," but instead would require getting traffic to your site (which most
people in that industry tend to do by spamming).

It's definitely possible to turn a profit, but it's not as simple or clean-cut
as you might believe. That said, sex.com just sold for $13 million, so if you
happen to land on something good, you're probably in the money!

------
byoung2
One of my former coworkers operated a few ad-based porn sites, and he made
some decent money a few years back, but it quickly dried up. He said he made
as much as a few grand per month per site, which was enough for 3 guys to
party and not have to work, but by 2009 the revenue had almost completely
dried up.

~~~
anon_question
From an expense standpoint, I can host this in my apartment as I already have
statics, a home-based business circuit through Comcast that is 50/10. They
don't charge for bandwidth and I have never been told about any cap on monthly
bandwidth either. In 4 years I have never paid more than my monthly fee.

So it would seem like I would have no over-head.just my time to create the
sites, set up affiliate accounts, etc.

~~~
rick888
If you are hosting the actual videos and pictures, your site will crumble
pretty quickly. It will probably be better to just link to them instead.

~~~
anon_question
right, that is what my thought was. Just linking, not hosting any real content

~~~
rick888
Even better, I've seen some sites iframe videos from other sites. It will make
it harder to figure out that you are hotlinking it.

